# How do I remove the seeds from a prickly pear?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How do I remove the seeds from a prickly pear?

What is the best way to do this?

I tried pass it though a medium mesh strainer but none of the fruit went through.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I worked with a chef that used to make a prickly pear vinaigrette. What we did was peel the prickly pear, roughly chop it and toss it in the blender quickly to break it up. Don't do it too long or the seeds get too pulerized and add a tannic astringency, but if you just pulse it a few times you can then pass it through a chinios pretty easily.


----------

